# Green-Horn in the Marshall Islands!



## Wrath1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello,

I joined this site after finding it by doing a search for information on a bomb-rack from a WWII aircraft that I had found out here. I'm living and working on the island of Roi-Namur; operation Flint-Lock during WWII.

I love history, especially military history. I'm an avid collector of anything from past wars. I've got many items from the Kwajalein Atoll Islands from individual rounds to shrapnel to spoons and old Japanese bottles to American coke bottles. My latest find was the bomb rack I did a post on with pictures.

I look forward to reading all your threads! Perhaps I will have something to contribute?


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome!

You will find several of us here as being quite interested in the war in the Pacific.

In fact, I have a thread here called "Pacific Airfields".

Feel free to contribute to it!

*AND PROVIDE US WITH PLENTY OF PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome but then again we have already met in other threads.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2006)

helo and welcome


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

Enjoy the forum and jump right in! Only LesOfPrimus bites.


----------

